# Smoking GT5000



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

My 4 year old GT5000 has started smoking and is burning oil. It just started doing it this season. What is causing this all of a sudden, it didn't do it before? A friend said the valves might be sticking and suggested getting an additive from Auto Zone that might cure the smoking problem. I thought I'd check with you guys to see if you all might have any suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Engine Brand & Model would be more useful than tractor type.

IF it's a Kohler Command twin, head gaskets are suspect.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Kapaun _
> *Engine Brand & Model would be more useful than tractor type.
> 
> IF it's a Kohler Command twin, head gaskets are suspect. *


Yes, it's a Kohler with twin overhead cams, 25hp.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"...twin overhead cams"

Must be custom made!


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, didn't mean twin overhead cams. It's just the regular 25HP Kohler engine that came on all of the GT5000 garden tractors.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wouldnt do anything with additives, sounds risky, they may clog the lubrication system if the crankshaft has oil holes that lubricate the crankshaft bearing surfaces. THink of it as glue, or birdseed down your faucet sink drain, it clogs it up.


----------



## hawker (Jul 30, 2008)

Almost classic sign of blown r. head gasket on Koehlers of this period. Be careful as it can dump most of your oil in short order if it really gets bad. They change the gasket and replace the head bolts with different ones which should end your problem. Don't know why the right side is the one that goes, but it almost always is.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does ARP make a stud kit for the Kohler 25?   Sounds like Dave needs to cut back on boost pressure or o-ring the heads. :tractorsm Just a little Kohler head gasket humor.


----------

